# WRT54GS and SpeedStream 4100 connection issues



## jedi1982 (Oct 2, 2007)

My computer is having some real connection issues with the 2 pieces of hardware. At first, I thought maybe it was my actual internet. ATT tested and said nope, it must be your router. Linksys had me change a few settings but that didn't fix it. I still have temporary disconnects (which by the way are at random times). 

I called back and they sent me a new router. Installed that last Thurs and still am having temp. disconnect issues. Called ATT again and they sent a tech guy to my house yesterday. He said the connection was fine when the modem was directly connected to the computer. When we hooked up the router, packets were dropped and the lag increased. We then exchanged the ethernet cables with different ones. That seemed to improve the connection UNTIL an hour later when it started disconnecting again.

Last night I called ATT and the guy had me to into the modem settings 192.168.0.1 and change the PPP to "PPPoE on this computer" and then go into the Linksys settings 192.168.1.1 and change the format from Automatic DHC? to PPPoE and include my username and password of my DSL account. That helped it for the 10 minutes I was on the phone. It is still disconnecting like crazy.

Does anyone know of the proper settings for a WRT54GS v.6 and a SpeedStream 4100 to communicate properly with each other?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you downloaded and installed the newest firmware for the router?


----------



## jedi1982 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes I have the latest firmware for my router and I also ran the EasyLink Connect program to make sure everything was configured properly. Linksys had me reset everything today and rerun everything. It's still dropping like crazy. Under the Command Prompt, I did "ping 192.168.1.1 -t" and it's pinging over and over. I'd say about 1/2 the time it's request time out. Something isn't communicating properly and I don't know what to set the stuff too. Currently, my modem is set to PPP is on the modem. Other options are PPP is on the computer and Bridged Mode. My router is set to Automatic Configuration - DHCP


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd try the bridged mode and see if that changes anything.


----------

